# Comment Censoring



## nhpharm (Oct 29, 2021)

In a first on this forum for me, I see that a comment of mine where I pointed out that someone was incorrect has been removed and the entire thread locked so that the incorrect information remains and there is no way to flag that the information is incorrect.   I really did not feel that I was over the top with my response, but apparently someone did.  Wow...I've always tried to be helpful here.





__





						Open pontil Powell's American Liniment
					

I'm posting this for a buddy of mine. This was the first hole he ever dug. The story he told me is that an old civil war trench ran through his backyard. He said he dug six feet down to find the trench line and then somehow found this pit. He said there were about 6 bottles in the pit. This was...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 29, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> In a first on this forum for me, I see that a comment of mine where I pointed out that someone was incorrect has been removed and the entire thread locked so that the incorrect information remains and there is no way to flag that the information is incorrect.   I really did not feel that I was over the top with my response, but apparently someone did.  Wow...I've always tried to be helpful here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recently there have been some jerks here on the forum, but I tend to ignore them. Didn't know posts could be censored, and of everyone here you'd be the last I'd expect to have that happen. The nerve of people!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 29, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Recently there have been some jerks here on the forum, but I tend to ignore them. Didn't know posts could be censored, and of everyone here you'd be the last I'd expect to have that happen. The nerve of people!


8 yrs military along with Dad and 4 brothers. Countless other's that payed the biggest price,did that for our freedom are wondering why they did.I certainly would NOT defend the way this country is going. VERY SAD!!!!!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 30, 2021)

Not sure I'd correlate a moderator cutting my comment on this forum to the direction the country is taking.  I was just surprised to see for the first time, after over 14 years on the forum, what I felt was a pretty benign comment regarding an incorrect assertion another member made cut and the commenting locked.  It's certainly their prerogative to moderate the forum as they see fit...just frustrated me a bit to see incorrect information being bandied about.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Not sure I'd correlate a moderator cutting my comment on this forum to the direction the country is taking.  I was just surprised to see for the first time, after over 14 years on the forum, what I felt was a pretty benign comment regarding an incorrect assertion another member made cut and the commenting locked.  It's certainly their prerogative to moderate the forum as they see fit...just frustrated me a bit to see incorrect information being bandied about.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2021)

I thought I was posting about 
" COMMENT CENSORING "
Not sure if you're aware, but big tech  as I'm posting this is deciding what they want you to hear. (CENSORING) Maybe I'm wrong but this silly thing freedom of speech is the 1st amendment on 
       U.S.BILL OF RIGHTS


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I thought I was posting about
> " COMMENT CENSORING "
> Not sure if you're aware, but big tech  as I'm posting this is deciding what they want you to hear. (CENSORING) Maybe I'm wrong but this silly thing freedom of speech is the 1st amendment on
> U.S.BILL OF RIGHTS


Maybe it should have read.
  COMMENT MODERATING POST 
I tend to get a little protective of the 
Freedom's we have, no where else in the world has the freedom we have in the 
       UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 30, 2021)

This is a British-run site moderated by a couple of collectors.  It's nothing to do with big tech or the 1st Amendment.  It's just a moderator wanting to keep the peace.  NHPharm's comment shouldn't have been deleted though.  There was nothing inflammatory about it, just a factual statement.  It's not your fault that he decided to have a temper tantrum and start calling you kindergarten-level insults.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 30, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's nothing to do with big tech or the 1st Amendment.


*This is worth repeating:  Speech on this forum has nothing at all to do with Big Tech or with the First Amendment to the USA Bill of Rights.

Still, I'm disappointed.  I wanted to learn more about "American" liniments.*


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> This is a British-run site moderated by a couple of collectors.  It's nothing to do with big tech or the 1st Amendment.  It's just a moderator wanting to keep the peace.  NHPharm's comment shouldn't have been deleted though.  There was nothing inflammatory about it, just a factual statement.  It's not your fault that he decided to have a temper tantrum and start calling you kindergarten-level insults.





Harry Pristis said:


> *This is worth repeating:  Speech on this forum has nothing at all to do with Big Tech or with the First Amendment to the USA Bill of Rights.
> 
> Still, I'm disappointed.  I wanted to learn more about "American" liniments.*


Again the post stated "Comment CENSORING " I did Comment on the dispute that took place,not knowing what was in place to try and resolve it. I did suggest moderating them. Different than CENSORING. I'm not sure if I can find it, if I do will post it.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 30, 2021)

Arbitrator, Moderating while not exactly the same , I'm still somewhat new and was unaware something was in place. If I offended anyone on what I said about CENSORING oh well. I certainly think this site is very helpful. Giddy up


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm on other sites & seen it happen on those site, lots of times. never seen it in here, I've been out of town for 3 days Bottle Digging but from what I seen 3+ days ago did not see anything that got out of hand in my opinion. Did I miss something? I've tried to help People many Times also & have had my help sometimes taken the wrong way. I've been corrected many times & doesn't bother me as I don't know everything about Bottles either so appreciate any Help I can get. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 1, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> This is a British-run site moderated by a couple of collectors.  It's nothing to do with big tech or the 1st Amendment.  It's just a moderator wanting to keep the peace.  NHPharm's comment shouldn't have been deleted though.  There was nothing inflammatory about it, just a factual statement.  It's not your fault that he decided to have a temper tantrum and start calling you kindergarten-level insults.


This isn't the case any more...the UK folks passed the forum on to a group in the US that I believe makes a few dollars off the forum through the advertising you see.  texkev is the administrator.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 1, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Maybe it should have read.
> COMMENT MODERATING POST
> I tend to get a little protective of the
> Freedom's we have, no where else in the world has the freedom we have in the
> UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


freedom we HAD.

"hate speech"
"Disinformation"
Etc.


----------



## texkev (Nov 1, 2021)

I only deleted a few posts from someone attacking someone, a couple of other may have been in there due to that bad post being quoted. That was likely it.


----------

